# test e 600mg and tbol start of week 4



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Ive just done my fourth jab or what was planned to be a 15 week test e (600mg) cycle, with a tbol kick start for 30days.

The reason for the tbol was quite simple - I had it left over from a previous 8week oral cycle. Im also running adex at ½ tab every other day but may increase if necessary.

Pct of clomid and nolva

So far so good - I started off just under 90kg and am now 94.5kg, and don't seem to be carrying any water. My lifts are well up - im training three times a week on the following workout:

Days Per Week - 3 (Monday, Wednesday, Friday). You will rotate between 2 workouts. Week 1 is A/B/A, and week 2 is B/A/B.

Workout A

ExerciseSetsReps

Squat 4 8-10

Bench Press 4 8-10

Barbell Row 4 8-10

Dips - 5x5

Military Press 4 8-10

Seated Calf Raise 2 10-20

Weighted Sit Up 2 10-20

Workout B

ExerciseSetsReps

Deadlift 2 10-15

Leg Press 2 12-15

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press 4 8-10

chins 5 x 5 (or failure)

Barbell Curls 4 8-10

Standing Calf Raise 2 10-20

Hanging Knee Raise 2 10-25

Warmup Sets. Listed sets do not include warmup sets. Warmup as appropriate for each listed exercise.

Ive a week ish of tbol left and am looking forward to dropping it to see what the test is like on its own, I may throw in winstrol or anavar for the last 5 weeks running up to pct (funds allowing)

Overall aim is to gain a bit of lean weight, if I hit 98 kg (6ft3) lean ish and then settled at 95 after pct id be happy and can work on building up to the next cycle around easter time.

So far the pinning has been fine, just a dead leg for 4 days after each jab - but maybe expecting the muscle to get used to 2ml of oil so quickly was a bit naïve.

Am happy for any criticism and will try and get lifts put up when I get the chance, to be honest I don't stick to the routine religiously and try to listen to by body etc.

Lessons so far, I wasn't eating enough at the start and injections are easy - def preferable to orals.

Diet (ish)

Breakfast


Three oatibix / whole milk/ ground nuts, two bits toast with peanut butter, juice

10-am


Shake - 50g protein 100 g oats

12 - lunch - two chicken breasts and as much sweet potato as I can manage, and a piece of fruit

3 pm


Shake - 50g protein 100 g oats

Gym


Post workout - 50 g protein and a banana

6pm dinner - spuds, salmon and veg (or similar)

9pm


Shake - 50g protein 100 g oats

Somedays more somedays less but you get the idea


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

pish .... shoul probably have put this i8n the journal section - whos the best mod to pm?


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

bro your breakfest - is horrible !!!

if you want some advice I CAN tell you straight - IF DECIDED to take gear - make commitment to better breakfast for the beginning:

100g of oats ( 70g of carbs)

2 all eggs / 8 whites ( around 45-50 of protein) ( above 10g of fat)

30g of almonds ( above 10g o fat)

150g pineapple - i kno simple sugar but you need that as well .

bro - change this funny business with shakes .

Ask yourself a QUESTION - Am I gonna get rock solid , hard muscles on shakes protein? with oats - Not !

I've been there lots of time with my clients it will not happen . Fact!


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Kemot said:


> bro your breakfest - is horrible !!!
> 
> if you want some advice I CAN tell you straight - IF DECIDED to take gear - make commitment to better breakfast for the beginning:
> 
> ...


I appreciate the advice, breakfast is a bit rushed due to two kids under two - so I feel I need to use the shakes to up the cals and protein. Surely oats ground up in a shake is the same as oats? I've the ground nuts that I add to the oatibix and some peanut butter does this not cover the good fats etc. eggs is something I will look at adding in but I have to have breakfast at two sittings - one at home and one at work (shake)

I'll run it through my fitness pal and see what comes up.

Why not whole eggs?


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

What's wrong with protein from shakes? Protein is protein. Sorry to hijack the journal but my breakfast is 100g instant oats, 30g whey and 350ml whole milk. Plenty of protein and carbs for a breakfast.

Plus, you can get enough cals without eating breakfast at all. Meal timings don't mean sh!t.


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

MrM said:


> I appreciate the advice, breakfast is a bit rushed due to two kids under two - so I feel I need to use the shakes to up the cals and protein. Surely oats ground up in a shake is the same as oats? I've the ground nuts that I add to the oatibix and some peanut butter does this not cover the good fats etc. eggs is something I will look at adding in but I have to have breakfast at two sittings - one at home and one at work (shake)
> 
> I'll run it through my fitness pal and see what comes up.
> 
> Why not whole eggs?


Bro , I've got kid as well  i know how though is heheh . Try this honestly prepare bowl 100g of oats before bed time poor boild water to your oats and leave it over night - dont forget to throw some nuts 30-40g and around 30g of dry fruits your favorites one and throw your protein shake 50g - but in a morning your protein. Thats for starter ... rest shakes i would replace as well for dry food at 50g of rice and some chicken veg. If you need any recipe send me pm. good luck


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

ShaneB said:


> What's wrong with protein from shakes? Protein is protein. Sorry to hijack the journal but my breakfast is 100g instant oats, 30g whey and 350ml whole milk. Plenty of protein and carbs for a breakfast.
> 
> Plus, you can get enough cals without eating breakfast at all. Meal timings don't mean sh!t.


I love questions like that , bro if you really serious about very good physique you should forget about ; that many shakes simple

In theory you are right but protein powder don't increase so much you metabolism , if you bulking up I will let you go with 2-3 shakes but i you have as well 3-4 solid meals If I'm right MR.M wants to gain little bit of lean muscle right , metabolism is a key and Mr M said as well that ;

"..to be honest I don't stick to the routine religiously.." so Im confident that small changes will give him more in return than a whole milk or milk with protein - btw we do not tolarate lactose - like Arnold said  milk is for baby's drink beer " - with no offence ok.

And let's don't start the subject about calories and meal timings ok because is very long endeavor and we can debate all night . Is MR M subject. feel more than welcome to pm on your theory.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im on a cut now and i do 60 grams of oats with 30 grams of 100% whey & 100grams of frozen berries for taste instead of sugar.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

ShaneB said:


> What's wrong with protein from shakes? Protein is protein. Sorry to hijack the journal but my breakfast is 100g instant oats, 30g whey and 350ml whole milk. Plenty of protein and carbs for a breakfast.
> 
> Plus, you can get enough cals without eating breakfast at all. Meal timings don't mean sh!t.


Whey protein is the best protein a human can possibly get. We used to think egg protein was unbeatable, so it was given a BV (biological value) of 1.0.

When you curdle milk, you get stuff that looks like (and is) cottage cheese. the remaining liquid went down the dairy's drain, until environmental laws stopped this. someone analysed the liquid and found that the whey, after the curds were removed, contained an amazing protein with a BV of 1.1.

Unfortunately, you haven't been using your tbol to its best advantage. If you take a 10mg tbol, 6 times a day, train every day, and have 50g of protein with each tbol you get 300g of protein sticking to you as muscle every day. Thats more than half a lb a day.

50g of protein is just about the limit at each sitting, but whey digests easily. 10mg of tbol will retain 50g of amino acids in damaged muscles, 60mg will do 300g if you spread it out over the day. A lb every 2 days, plus a bit of protein used for energy or extreted as urea. You are eating protein close to your digestive system's limit, so 2 or 3 of the 50gs need to be whey protein. Its too much meat fish or eggs to digest.

*Try it for your last week of tbol. A turinabol tablet with 50g of protein, 6 times a day, from morning until night. On days you don't go to the gym do push ups and dips between chairs at home until you get a pump. That's all you need. Training is secondary to eating protein. Just a muscle ache*.

(300g of Amino acids and 60mg of turinabol in your bloodstream + muscle fibre damage to repair) x 7 days = 3.5lbs on the scales. You need more carb calories than usual to ensure you don't burn amino acids for energy.

Science tells you it will work. I'm telling you it will work, because I've actually bothered to try it myself. A string of bro scientists are about to say "WTF! Zorrin, you're always so full of bulls*it but you make me laugh with your posts". But they haven't tried it.

Yet.

Tbol is quite a pure and very efficient nitrogen retention agent. Its pretty rubbish for strength gains compared to even big (100mg+) doses of anavar.


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Im on a cut now and i do 60 grams of oats with 30 grams of 100% whey & 100grams of frozen berries for taste instead of sugar.


are you gonna compete this year ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kemot said:


> are you gonna compete this year ?


entering next year in April but starting the prep now


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> Whey protein is the best protein a human can possibly get. We used to think egg protein was unbeatable, so it was given a BV (biological value) of 1.0.
> 
> When you curdle milk, you get stuff that looks like (and is) cottage cheese. the remaining liquid went down the dairy's drain, until environmental laws stopped this. someone analysed the liquid and found that the whey, after the curds were removed, contained an amazing protein with a BV of 1.1.
> 
> ...


A lot of good facts - well done Zorrin


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Zorrin, if I take 50mg tbol am and 50mg pm - surely I'll always have tbol circulating on my system as it has a fairly decent half life?

And 50g protein on its own, without oats is hell on my guts.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Forgot to say Kemot of you want to see my progress just go my (shed the flab journal)


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

When you say science tells me this, can you link me to the evidence / journals. I do find your ideas intriguing but the "nuclear scientist with a meth habit" does dent your credibility.


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> Whey protein is the best protein a human can possibly get. We used to think egg protein was unbeatable, so it was given a BV (biological value) of 1.0.
> 
> When you curdle milk, you get stuff that looks like (and is) cottage cheese. the remaining liquid went down the dairy's drain, until environmental laws stopped this. someone analysed the liquid and found that the whey, after the curds were removed, contained an amazing protein with a BV of 1.1.
> 
> ...


Its ok quoting science, great, but in real world results, IMO whole foods beat protein powder and with the increase in VAT you may aswell buy whole food when you can get 90 eggs for £10 and 5kg of chicken breast for £20


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

> When you say science tells me this, can you link me to the evidence / journals. I do find your ideas intriguing but the "nuclear scientist with a meth habit" does dent your credibility.


His claims on Tbol do intrigue me


----------



## Britishbeef (May 12, 2011)

Whey protein with oats for breakfast has never failed me, cant even look at cooked food till at least one hour after wake so it's the only way for breakfast for me.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Kemot said:


> I love questions like that , bro if you really serious about very good physique you should forget about ; that many shakes simple
> 
> In theory you are right but protein powder don't increase so much you metabolism , if you bulking up I will let you go with 2-3 shakes but i you have as well 3-4 solid meals If I'm right MR.M wants to gain little bit of lean muscle right , metabolism is a key and Mr M said as well that ;
> 
> ...


If he's cutting then calories out > calories in and he's sorted. Who cares if he gets his protein through whey or real food (I'm not saying I do/would do the same as its expensive and would make me sh!t dirty water). Also meal timings don't mean anything, try doing some research or look into people bulking using intermittent fasting. OP, work out your daily macros and get them in you. Done.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> His claims on Tbol do intrigue me


Try it. I'm not crazy.

Did anyone else hear a girl's voice? Oh

I've done it. It works. I can't say fairer than that. Tbol sticks amino acids to you like glue, if you have a bit of muscle damage. It doesn't matter if they are from whey protein, eggs (which IS the cheapest source, and easy to digest), steak, or alligator flesh (which my wife says "tastes like chicken"). Or just chicken, if your Tesco doesn't have alligator.

getting 300g of protein (more than half a lb) in 6 portions a day, with a tbol pill, is actually quite hard. Whey shakes are a godsend. I had a lot of 3-egg steak ommellettes, and a lot of Haddock in batter before bed. Animal muscle is made out of amino acids, but you have fibers and sinew and fat to digest with it, to get the amino acids, to make back into muscle inside yourself.

I would guess that 6 x tbol with 6 x 50g of protein, makes you about 80% efficient at making it into muscle. So about 80g of every 100g you eat is added onto your frame. It doesn't work unless your muscles are aching a bit all the time from training.

Since these new rules about battery hen eggs, they've been slaughtering all the battery chickens. £3.50 for a whole chicken right now. I just cook one and pick at it all day.

Some steroids are quite specialised in what they are good at.

Tbol likes you to cram down protein with it and train a bit every day.

Anavar like you to train particular lagging muscles, heavy weights, and use creatine at the same time.

I'm not some Turinabol evangelist, I use all sorts. But That's what Tbol is best at, in my experience. tbol-only is a great first cycle. It gave me the enthusiasm to learn to inject. nowadays, I'm less about putting on a stone in a month, and more about Frank Zane-ing the size that I've got. My wife is 4' 11", with enhanced boobs. I don't want to burst them with my weight.


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

ShaneB said:


> If he's cutting then calories out > calories in and he's sorted. Who cares if he gets his protein through whey or real food (I'm not saying I do/would do the same as its expensive and would make me sh!t dirty water). Also meal timings don't mean anything, try doing some research or look into people bulking using intermittent fasting. OP, work out your daily macros and get them in you. Done.


Bro , I've done more research than you can imagine but I've spoke with some of the biggest gurus in this business and I Quote almost everyone " theory and practice don't usually stand on same side... " - fact . I'm active bodybuilder and my brother was competing with people like ronnie coleman , and etc And I'm comfident that I speak the truth , I in theory you gonna be right but please cut the crap and show me some of your own results or stats or stay in your online world . Peace !


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've only been training 2 years and have good results for that amount of time. There is so much bro science out there it's ridiculous. I'm not saying eating protein in whole foods won't work. I'm not saying eating 6 meals a day won't work. I'm sure you've used these methods and got great results. All I'm saying is that you're way of training isn't the only way, which you seem to be claiming. Arnold didn't drink milk but that doesn't mean you shouldn't drink it.

And yes I'm in an online world but if that was intended as a put-down you need to work on your banter because your in the same world running your mouth like everyone else.

Also, how can you say 'theory and practice don't stand on the same side' and call it a fact when that is a theory you believe in? Haha!

I won't be replying to anymore of your replies as I don't want to clog the OP's thread and we won't get anywhere as you have your opinions and I have mine.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Kemot said:


> Bro , I've done more research than you can imagine but I've spoke with some of the biggest gurus in this business and I Quote almost everyone " theory and practice don't usually stand on same side... " - fact . I'm active bodybuilder and my brother was competing with people like ronnie coleman , and etc And I'm comfident that I speak the truth , I in theory you gonna be right but please cut the crap and show me some of your own results or stats or stay in your online world . Peace !


Thank god you came to your sense about some of sorting posts he is knowledgable but like at the minute is on a crystal meth bender! Hence the verbal crap he spouts.

We had this Tbol and 50g whey puts a kilo a day solid muscle subject last night it was bollocks then and it's bollocks now Zortin, not wanting to be harsh mate but as you claim to of done this and it's not theory why do you still look so skinny?

Or you could take up the challenge prove me wrong as I suggested last night before and afters pics of 1 wk of this 'method' at 1kg a day there will be a big difference no?

And if that don't float ur boat, lay off the meth dude its making you puddled!


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

ShaneB said:


> I've only been training 2 years and have good results for that amount of time. There is so much bro science out there it's ridiculous. I'm not saying eating protein in whole foods won't work. I'm not saying eating 6 meals a day won't work. I'm sure you've used these methods and got great results. All I'm saying is that you're way of training isn't the only way, which you seem to be claiming. Arnold didn't drink milk but that doesn't mean you shouldn't drink it.
> 
> And yes I'm in an online world but if that was intended as a put-down you need to work on your banter because your in the same world running your mouth like everyone else.
> 
> ...


Thank you for feedback and I promise to improve, I wish best luck in your endeavor.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

ive tried to attach the summary from todays my fitness pal, its not a se in stome diet. I have a big clipit box of random nuts and dried fruit that i snack on during the day and i also have an omega 369 supplement. from experience some foods ive avoided - eggs more than once a week give me bad guts and i also thow in more fruit as and when.

If i gain a bit of fat, which i never have, ill deal with it but generlly i really struggle to gain weight so ill see how this goes.

ill be dropping the oral soon as i want to run just test for a while, maybe the last 4 weeks could be another oral but that'll depenmd on funds.


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

MrM said:


> View attachment 96466
> View attachment 96467
> View attachment 96468
> 
> ...


I like this app, Everything crystal clear , Can I download this app from online ?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

i use it on my iphone, and on the laptop. But here isnt an easy way to transfer the info to this forum - i had to take a screen shot ang copy and paste.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice quiet workout tonight. Good weight on squats - 4 x 10 @ 100kg incline bench up to 60kg 4x10 and seated shoulder press 20kg dumbells for 4x8

Did a few sets of arms, triceps and leg raises then crawled to the pool for a swim down.

One more day of tbol left then its just the test, will be interesting to see how this affects gains etc.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Could do with some adex advice, currently running 600mg test e a week and have dropped the tbol. Adex .5eod and no bloat or tingly nips (had a brief day or so of tingly nips at the start)

I did go through a week ( /2nd) week or being horny like an 18yr old but that's died back. Is this an indication that I should up or down my adex?

If its possible I might wait till the tbol clears and then see about a blood test to see what levels are, I'm hoping this isn't too dear privately and I'd rather not let my dr know .


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Decent workout today,

deadlifts 2 x 15 @ 80kg

Leg press 2x12 @ 160kg

Incline dumbell 4 x8 @ 28kg dumbells

Chins 4x5 1 x 8(failure)

Ez bar curls 8x12 @ 30kg

Calf raises 2 sets to failure body weight

Felt great, then nearly boked so had a swim to warm down.

Lifts still going up, looking to raise the weight week and its working so far. I'll try some photos in a bit.

two photos from last april ish - 88kg or so.

two photos badly taken today - just short of 95kg, but i dont really see it. ideally id have a better camera but i dont. Hopefully ill be able to add better photos in a months time.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Body feels a bit beaten up today, didn't seem to get DOMS when I was taking the tbol but woke up sore as a f##k today, very tempted to get back on the orals for the rest of the test cycle. Will see how this week goes.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Prob didn't warm up properly as I was in a bad mood, and now have a funny twinge where the tendon goes into my groin. Deep heat or ice? Neither seems appealing.

Still managed 4x10 @ 100kg squat

4x8 @ 16kg dumbells seated press

5x10 dips (left bench press out)

4x10 55kg seated row

Then hanging knee raises till I had a bit of boke come up into my mouth


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

MrM said:


> Prob didn't warm up properly as I was in a bad mood, and now have a funny twinge where the tendon goes into my groin. Deep heat or ice? Neither seems appealing.
> 
> Still managed 4x10 @ 100kg squat
> 
> ...


Your going well pal keep it up.

That cycle your on is very similar to mine im about to start this friday..

Im doing the tbol at 70mgs a day for 6 weeks and test e at 600mgs weekly in total 10 weeks.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Britishbeef said:


> Whey protein with oats for breakfast has never failed me, cant even look at cooked food till at least one hour after wake so it's the only way for breakfast for me.


X2


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Double post ? Something odd with tapatalk


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I really enjoyed the tbol at the start of the cycle, plan to have a break of four weeks and then run another oral. Considering I'm already taking an AI how would dbol (minus the aromatisation ) compare with tbol?

Dbol a fair bit cheaper but more sides?

It'll be a toss up between var / winstrol / tbol / dbol prob for the last 6 weeks of cycle. With the aim being to continue lean non bloaty gains.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Another cracking workout last night, lifts are steadily increasing in either reps or weight. ive been on this routine for about 8 weeks now and am thinking of changing it,

Workout A

ExerciseSetsReps

Squat 4 8-10

Bench Press 4 8-10

Barbell Row 4 8-10

Dips - 5x5

Military Press 4 8-10

Seated Calf Raise 2 10-20

Weighted Sit Up 2 10-20

Workout B

ExerciseSetsReps

Deadlift 2 10-15

Leg Press 2 12-15

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press 4 8-10

chins 5 x 5 (or failure)

Barbell Curls 4 8-10

Standing Calf Raise 2 10-20

Hanging Knee Raise 2 10-25

Its worked well, but now that im lifting decent amounts i find that by the end of the workout im knackered, and not hitting the muscle properly.

eg last night did

squats warmup then 4x10 @120kg

incline bench warmup then 4x10 @ 70kg

seated row 4x8 @ 60kg

military press 8x8 @50kg

and then i was shagged .... didnt really feel much of a pump on my shoulders from the pressing.

thinking of going to a push pull legs routine


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Think I'm on week 8 now, gains have slowed a bit but still coming - up to 96.4kg.

Have changed routine to

http://www.synthetek.com/growth-principles-for-beginners-by-big-a/

Feel better for it, the whole body routine I was shattered by the end of it but the last part of the workout waxing getting full effort.

Squat is now up to 120kg for a work set of 8reps, other lifts up as well but more importantly I'm able to give full effort to the whole of the workout. Today was push day and wasn't able to get tshirt off at the end of the workout as shoulders and chest was ****ed.

Another week of just test then going to run tbol for a while along side the test.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

A lack of self controll has led to me starting another run of tbol a week earlier than planned, 4 weeks on 4 weeks off now on again for 7ish weeks 

Also noticed that this batch are manufactured 2012 use by 2015 as is my next bottle of test (both prochem) be interesting to see if there's any difference.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not really being that strict about keeping this up to date ..... must try harder etc. Gym going very well - on week 8 maybe 9 currently 600mg test a week and 100mg tbol ed ( running the tbol for another 5 weeks or untill the pumps start to **** with my workout).

Incline bench is up to 80kg (was 50)

Squat up to 120kg for 6reps ( was 90 but failing at 2)

Managing three sets of 6 wide grip pull ups (same for dips)

Weight is still going on - 98.5kg from 90 ish and just noticed that I might have stretch marks on my back at the top of my lat - looks like I was scratched during a rough shag, wife might take some convincing .....,


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Just checked my diary and im in week 11, still going well and coming to the end of 4weeks tbol. i was planning to run the tbol 4weeks on and 4 weeks off for the duration of the test cycle. Not sure how i feel about the oral this time, dont know if its made much difference on top of the test so i might leave it and use it during the three weeks from last jab to beginning of pct...... or will see if lifts drop off when i stop the oral.

Weight gain is still going well, just over 99kg (so thats nearly 10 kg) and body fat is pretty much the same maybe a bit up but im not bothered as its winter. For some reason last few days in the gym havnt really worked and appetite has been rubbish, maybe its the oral bashing my liver enzymes a bit of i might have over done it a bit recently, ill see how i get on with an easy week - light weights / bit of swimming and sleep then knock the crap out of it next week.

Have enough test to run this till jan, so thatll be 17weeks, (then pct) so i guess that an easy week wont hurt. One thing that def causing bother is the whey - i take about 100g a day across 1 or 2 shakes but its started to really bother my guts. Might ry a bag of isolate to see if thats easier.

Lifts :

incline bench - 80kg for 7

squat - 120kg for 6

dips - 3 sets of 8 (failing about the 8th)

pull ups 4 sets of 5 - failing on the last rep of the last set

deadlift - 110kg for 6 (grip fails me first)

thats what i can remember anyway, all lifts have improved gradually but last two weeks i guess theyve levelled off, might look at changing routine for a giggle.


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

Get some more pics up mate


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Well due to a bad chest infection and flu I havnt been in the gym in two weeks, doc had me do ten tabs of prednisolone a day for ten days which seemed to ramp up my metabolism a bitch.

Will be back in the gym Sunday with two weeks of cycle left. I recently upped the test to 900mg a week to see if the sides changed - but nothing seemed different.

Two weeks of cycle then two weeks then pct. an currently at 97.5 kg if Ivan maintain similar to that during / after pct ill be pleased.

Goal after that is to lift like a ****er till April and maybe throw in some cardio as well. If I can still be close to 100kg by April then ill treat myself to another course - not sure what though.

Will aim for a week in the gym then get some picks up.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good gains there!

Lets hope you can keep as much as possible, which hopefully you will be able to.

Dont worry about the being ill.

If youve los anything youll soon get it back again.

Got any before and after pics? If you dont want to put them on, have you got some in your own personal files? Theyre very handy, i felt like i had no gains until i looked at pictures from a year ago. I was like jeeeeze haha


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

There's pics a few posts up - two before and two mid cycle.

One thing I'm wondering is I've 100 10mg tbols left, would it be worth while taking them at say 80mg a day to bridge between last jab and start of pct.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I've been pinning test 300 for about 15 weeks now - 1ml twice a week alternating quads.

Got a bit of pip at the start but it faded quickly and got to the point where it wasn't sore the next day at all.

Started a new bottle and upped dosage to 1.5ml twice a week. **** me - I've a proper sore quad. Not hot or red do doesn't look infected - just feels bruised.

Possibly I've got a bit blasé about pinning and am stuffing it in too quick, also didn't warm the vial.

Now I'm limping like the Gestapo from allo allo and complaining like a frenchie.

Only two more jabs left but am putting them off till I can walk like a human again.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Last jab today - vial turned out to have more than ten ml this time.

Like a pr**k I forgot to wipe the top of the vial first so I'm hoping no bugs have found their way in  to my quad.

With Christmas and the norovirus getting in the way I've been out if the gym for two weeks, back this weekend then will take some photos.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I've used a bottle of tbol to bridge between last jab and now, so approximately three weeks from last jab ill be starting pct.

Results at this point have been very good I recon - up from 90kg to 98kg ish, I was up to 100 but a chest infection and then norovirus kind of wrecked the last 4 weeks of cycle.

During the phase between last jab and now I upped adex from 0.5 EOD to 1 mg ed - the thinking being that oestrogen is suppressive so I want as low levels as possible.

In the last two days or so my nuts are back to size and acne is dieing off - just a few on the back.

I'll stick some photos up in a bit - but they arnt great. Put an inch on my arms which I was pleased with.





Things I'd have done differently,

Stuck to 600mg throughout split over two jabs a week

Started the adex from the beginning, not two weeks in

Maybe used dbol at the start and then tbol at the end

Timed it better, having flu season and Christmas happen mid cycle wasn't great.

My gains plateaued about 12 weeks, that's prob where I'd have stopped, and had something with more of a kick to run into pct (maybe just test prop, or winstrol)

Plan now is to try and maintain / lean bulk and keep round about 98kg then around April do a short cycle (test prop and var maybe) to tighten up for the summer. I'd also like to improve fitness as I've generally ignored cardio.

Next four weeks though ...., short intense workouts focussing on compounds and recovery.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

How was/is your sex drive on 1mg adex?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Sex drive seems back down to normal, I didn't start the 1mg till after my last jab and I've also been running 80mg tbol a day.

On cycle at 600mg with 0.5mg EOD sex drive was nuts, last 4 weeks at 900mg with .5 EOD I was a sex pest, it's almost a nice break to be back to normal. However that may well change during pct.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Pct starts tomorrow, so .....

Stop the adex, clomid 100 100 50 50, and nolva 20 20 20 20. Taking all meds in one go at night?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Took clomid and nolva last night ............... and apart from messed up dreams had a great nights sleep and dont feel in any way weird today, not sure what i was expecting.

The last week waiting for the test to clear was a bit of a bitch - tired and moody etc, but feel alot more positive about it now. If im honest i wish id stayed on the gear but i want to see how this course goes so i know what to expect next time.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Present arrived from my protein today - some ZMA (because I like the freaky dreams) and some CEE To see if its easier on my guts than monohydrate - CEE smells proper rank.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

First week of PCT done, feel fine - morning wood etc. Legs today - managed 130kg for 6 reps on the squat (PB i think) but prob could have gone on to 140kg but came very close to throwing up.

spots have cleared up on face and chest but back is still a bitch - not too much of a worry though. Having mental dreams - could be the PCT meds / ZMA or CEE but mental none the less. Still wish id stayed on ........


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

That's pct finished, feel pretty good only had a few evenings of ****ty sleep but mostly fine. My weight has levelled off at about 96kg - so I gained 6kg ish and more or less the same body fat.

There's no doubt on cycle I looked much better - pumps stayed for the whole day etc.

I didn't really time it well and the end of my cycle coincided with flu season so the last 4 weeks I had flu then chest infection then Noro virus, so that's when my weight came down a bit.

Strength is still as good, but can't manage as many pull ups or reps.

I'm dying to jump on again ..... Sensible head says wait, compulsive head says back on cycle......


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

[quote=MrM;3823158

Things I'd have done differently,

Stuck to 600mg throughout split over two jabs a week


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

If you look a few posts back there's photos just before pct, I peaked at 100kg but have settled down to 95kg (some water, but also had a month of chest infection then Noro virus which set me back a bit)

Regarding the jabs, I found two shots of 300 (mon / Thursday ) gave me less spots than one of 600.

If I was to do it again I'd prob run the tbol continuously instead of 4 on 4 off.

I really enjoyed it, and am itching to do another cycle


----------

